#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Comparaçao Internet 3g (VivoZap, Claro Dados, Tim Web, Brt 3gmais)

## netosdr

Olá pessoal,

Gostaria de contar com a ajuda de todos que possuem alguns destes serviços que possam contribuir pra montarmos um paralelo da qualidade e do serviço de cada uma destas operadoras de celular que fornecem o serviço.
Vamos relatar local onde usa, latência (ping), velocidade máxima, velocidade média e mínima

Tenho vivozap e não gostei:

Local onde uso: Interior de goiás (CDMA 1xRTT)
Latência (Ping): Em torno de 300ms para uol.com.br
Velocidade máxima: 128kbps
Velocidade Média: 100kbps
Velocidade Mínima: 30kbps (no período da tarde é inutilizável)
Sinal: A cobertura é muita boa, funciona em praticamente qualquer lugar.

Pra jogos é inviável. 

Abraço a todos.

----------


## portalink

To na Bahia, interior:

Local onde uso: Interior da Bahia (CDMA 1xRTT)
Latência (Ping): Em torno de 400ms para uol.com.br
Velocidade máxima: 100kbps
Velocidade Média: 70kbps
Velocidade Mínima: 20kbps (no período da tarde é inutilizável até umas 07 da noite)
Sinal: A cobertura é muita boa, funciona em praticamente qualquer lugar.

Fiz um teste de 02 dias com um modem da vivo que o consultor me passou, não achei graça, nem pra suporte serve.

----------


## netosdr

> não achei graça, nem pra suporte serve.


Pena que eu percebi isso tarde demais, depois que tinha fechado contrato de 12 meses.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Gostaria de contar com a ajuda de todos que possuem alguns destes serviços que possam contribuir pra montarmos um paralelo da qualidade e do serviço de cada uma destas operadoras de celular que fornecem o serviço.
> Vamos relatar local onde usa, latência (ping), velocidade máxima, velocidade média e mínima
> 
> Tenho vivozap e não gostei:
> 
> Local onde uso: Interior de goiás (CDMA 1xRTT)
> Latência (Ping): Em torno de 300ms para uol.com.br
> ...


local onde ja testei = Interior de rondonia (CDMA 1xRTT) CLARO
Latência (Ping): Em torno de 400ms para uol.com.br
Velocidade máxima: 53kbps
Velocidade Média: n/a 
Velocidade Mínima: n/a
é sempre inutilizavel, no maximo o msn ...
funciona a uns 20 kilometros da central <---------------------------Oo

----------


## zaphodbr

Local onde uso: Montenegro - RS (CDMA 1x)
Latência (Ping): Em torno de 400ms para terra.com.br
Velocidade máxima: 112kbps
Velocidade Média: 112kbps
Velocidade Mínima: sempre "rápido"
Sinal: Cobertura ótima, estava usando com antena externa (10km), testei por algumas horas, horário comercial. Por aqui não congestionou ainda...

Local onde uso: Torres - RS (CDMA 1x)
Latência (Ping): Em torno de 300ms para terra.com.br
Velocidade máxima: 112kbps
Velocidade Média: 112kbps
Velocidade Mínima: sempre "rápido"
Sinal: Cobertura ótima, estava usando numa casa a menos de 1km da torre. Testei por 3 dias, nas férias de verão...

Usando sempre modem aiko 76e, é usado diariamente em uma filial (2 computadores) onde não tem cobertura de wifi.

Como falaram antes, não vale nem pra suporte. É só pra quebrar galho em última hipótese. Nada de VoIP, jogos, webcam...

----------


## netosdr

> local onde ja testei = Interior de rondonia (CDMA 1xRTT) CLARO
> Latência (Ping): Em torno de 400ms para uol.com.br
> Velocidade máxima: 53kbps
> Velocidade Média: n/a 
> Velocidade Mínima: n/a
> é sempre inutilizavel, no maximo o msn ...
> funciona a uns 20 kilometros da central <---------------------------Oo


Claro tem CDMA? Achei que fosse somente GSM...

----------


## netosdr

> Como falaram antes, não vale nem pra suporte. É só pra quebrar galho em última hipótese. Nada de VoIP, jogos, webcam...


Interessante que quando eu fui comprar esta porcaria lá na loja da Vivo era muito rápido e agora um lixo...

Alguem que tem de outra operadora e usa no interior e capitais?

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Claro tem CDMA? Achei que fosse somente GSM...


 control c + control v amigo , nao faço a minima ideia..., sei que é uma bost-a

----------


## britosql

Camarada tenho um deste que a minha esposa usa quando viaja:

Tipo: VIVO ZAP
Local onde uso: São Gonçalo/RJ, Fortaleza/CE, Belém/PA, Salvador/BA, Manaus/AM.
Velocidade máxima: 128kbps
Velocidade Média: 80kbps
Velocidade Mínima: 40kbps
Sinal: A cobertura é muita boa, funciona em praticamente qualquer lugar.

Obs.: Ultimamente nem MSN ela consegue abrir e o pior que a gente paga o pacote FULL (150,00/mes)

Isso foi um dos maiores gatos por lebre que ja comprei, po nem em casa (São Gonçalo) ele funciona bem, testei por quase um mês antes dela viajar e so conseguia 150k.

Brito

----------


## netosdr

Alguem que usa TimWeb ou BRT 3gmais?

----------


## Kandango

Pessoal, eu utilizo 3G CTBC.

Tipo: 3G CTBC
Local onde uso: Uberlândia, Uberaba, Franca
Velocidade máxima: 1Mbps
Velocidade Média: 670 kbps
Velocidade Mínima: 96 kbps
Sinal: A cobertura é muita boa, funciona em praticamente qualquer lugar.

Obs.: O serviço ainda é novo por aqui, poucas adesões ainda na rede da CTBC, está excelente hoje, mas acho que não vão conseguir manter a qualidade, quando as células tiverem mais clientes simultâneos.

----------


## netosdr

Tive oportunidade de testar o serviço da BRT, o 3gmais na capital (3G) e interior (EDGE), segue dados:

Tipo: BRT 3GMAIS
Local onde uso: Goiânia
Velocidade máxima: 1Mbps
Velocidade Média: 670 kbps
Velocidade Mínima: 200 kbps
Latencia: Em torno de 200ms
Sinal: A cobertura é razoável.

Tipo: BRT 3GMAIS
Local onde uso: Várias cidades do interior de goiás (funciona somente EDGE)
Velocidade máxima: 70 kbps
Velocidade Média: 60 kbps
Velocidade Mínima: 20 kbps
Latencia: acima de 600 ms
Sinal: A cobertura é razoável.

Mesmo em EDGE, dá show na VIVO, VIVO é um LIXO, só tem sinal bom porque usa CDMA, mas não presta!

----------


## jadersales

Tipo: TIM WEB
Local onde uso: Sao Goncalo do Amarante - CE (funciona somente EDGE)
Velocidade máxima: 140 kbps
Velocidade Média: 100 kbps
Velocidade Mínima: 85 kbps
Latencia: acima de 600 ms
Sinal: A cobertura é boa.
Preço: 29,00 R$ + 16,00 R$ do modem hauwei mas vai ate 40 Mb

----------

